# [V]erschenke Broken Sword (Baphomets Fluch) 1-3



## svd (9. Dezember 2014)

*[V]orbei: Broken Sword (Baphomets Fluch) 1-3*

Angeboten werden die Steamkeys zu den ersten drei "Broken Sword" Spielen, namentlich



Broken Sword: Director's Cut
Broken Sword 2: The Smoking Mirror
Broken Sword 3: The Sleeping Dragon

welche aus dem aktuellen "Conspiracy Bundle" von "Bundlestars" stammen.

Die Spiele sind vorsichtshalber (nicht, weil ich klugscheißen will) englisch angegeben, da ich bei den Teilen 2 und 3 nicht
sicher bin, diese später auch auf deutsch umstellen zu können. Interessenten werden womöglich auf "Scully" verzichten müssen.

Persönlicher Tipp: Den "Broken Sword: Director's Cut" würde ich eher Kennern der Originalversion empfehlen, so komisch es klingen mag.
Meiner Meinung nach, ändert der "Director's Cut" die Erzählweise. Nicht gerade zum Besseren... Na gut, Neulingen wird's eh nicht auffallen. 



Bei der Gelegenheit, falls sich evtl. jemand die Retail Version von den "Dreamfall Chapters" gekauft, den Steamkey eingelöst, aber keine 
Verwendung für Box und Datenträger mehr hat, wäre ich bereit, diese, für einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis zu kaufen.

Hier liegen auch noch zwei Boxen (einmal mit Datenträger) von "Tomb Raider 2013" und ein Mal "Saints Row 3" (auch mit Datenträger) herum, 
die ich, falls die Versandkosten übernommen werden, gerne zur Post trage und verschicke. Halt für's Regal und/oder das Steambackup.

edit: Danke, alle Keys sind mittlerweile untergebracht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2014)

Laut Steam sind die *Baphomets Fluch*-Spiele multilingual angegeben, denke in den Sprachoptionen lässt es sich leicht auf deutsch umstellen. 

Edit: Korrigiere, trifft nur auf Teil 1 zu.


----------



## svd (9. Dezember 2014)

Dann ist ja gut. 

Denn wenn ich über Die Bundle Stars Links zu den Beschriebungen auf Steam gehe, ist, da hab ich mich vertan, nur bei "Broken Sword: DC" auch explizit Deutsch dabei.
Und bei 2 und 3 lediglich Englisch für Sprache und Bedienung. Wenn das nicht korrekt ist, passt's ja eh.


----------



## Luftikus123 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi.

Sind die Codes noch zu haben? Würde mich riesig darüber freuen. 

Kann im Tausch folgende Codes anbieten:

Cortex Command Steam Key 	Steam 	Humble Indie Bundle 2
Cortex Command Steam Key 	Steam 	Humble Indie Bundle 3
DEFCON Multiplayer Key 	Multiplayer 	Humble Introversion Bundle
Dungeons of Dredmor Desura Key 	Desura 	Humble Introversion Bundle
Dungeons of Dredmor Steam Key 	Steam 	Humble Introversion Bundle
Eets Munchies Steam Key 	Steam 	Humble Indie Bundle 9
Gratuitous Space Battles Multiplayer Key 	Multiplayer 	Humble Indie Bundle 4
Mark of the Ninja 	Steam 	Humble Indie Bundle 9
Multiwinia Multiplayer Key 	Multiplayer 	Humble Introversion Bundle
Total War: ROME II - Caesar in Gaul (DLC)
Requires base game 	Steam 	Humble SEGA Bundle


----------



## svd (9. Dezember 2014)

So, der erste Teil ist schon mal weg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2014)

So, habs mal eben selbst überprüft, weil ich ja die Spiele aus dem gleichen Bundle bezogen hab.
Sind alle (!) mutlitlingual, in Sprache und Ton.  

Allerdings war ich gerade vom neuem *BF1*-Prolog mit Nico etwas geschockt. Sieht ja schauerhaft aus - im Gegensatz zur Ur-Fassung.


----------

